#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Лики и искусство мастеров чань/дзэн

## Юй Кан

Издавна собираю такие вот картинки.
Их не очень много, потому постараюсь выкладывать по штуке в день, чтоб хватило хотя бы на неделю-полторы. : )
Добавляйте?

----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Ersh (10.09.2009), Joy (30.11.2012), Pema Sonam (09.09.2009), Алевлад (02.12.2012), Кунсанг (27.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Чиффа (13.09.2009)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Хоть бы объяснили суть, Ю Кань.

----------


## Юй Кан

Суть чего, Ань? Выше -- "портрет" Бодхидхармы (кит. Путидамо). Автор и источник неведомы... А чего ещё?

А вот ник мой, если корректно, читается либо как "Ю Кан" либо как "Юй Кань" ("кит." вариант). : ) Хотя это не принципиально, просто к слову, потому извиняться не нужно.

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Nu i kto on, BodhiDharma? PutiDamo.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Nu i kto on, BodhiDharma? PutiDamo.


Аня, стыдно-стыдно-стыдно задавать такие вопросы, имея И-нет...  :Smilie:

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Стыдно у кого видно.

----------


## Юй Кан

Спасибо Ане  :Smilie: .
Легко сыскалась страничка на словацком портале с обилием ликов Бодхидхармы, да ещё и с указанием, зачастую, времён их создания и авторства:

Bódhidharma, Šao-lin a èchi-kung.

Кодировку лучше выставить Западноевропейскую (Windows)...

----------

Joy (30.11.2012), Чиффа (13.09.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Nu i kto on, BodhiDharma? PutiDamo.


http://www.dalma.ru/library/literat/bodhidharma.html

----------

Svarog (09.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009), Юй Кан (09.09.2009)

----------


## Aion



----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Чиффа (13.09.2009), Юй Кан (21.11.2012)

----------


## Good

Бодхидхарма (Путидамо, Дамо, Дарума)

----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Чиффа (13.09.2009)

----------


## Кумо



----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Bagira (13.09.2009), Joy (30.11.2012), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.09.2009), Spirit (17.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (10.09.2009), Балдинг (17.09.2014), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Чиффа (13.09.2009), Юй Кан (21.11.2012)

----------


## Кумо



----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Spirit (17.09.2009), Алевлад (02.12.2012), Буль (10.09.2009), Маркион (30.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Чиффа (13.09.2009), Юй Кан (21.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Бодхидхарма, переправляющийся через Янцзы верхом на сандалике  :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (10.09.2009), Чиффа (13.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Портрет Дарумы работы дзэнского мастера Фугая (1568-1654).

*Притча "Мастер Фугай"*
Мастер Фугай был прекрасным художником. Он считался мудрым и великодушным. Но он был также суров по отношению к себе и к ученикам.
Говорят, что Мастер Фугай встретил свой конец необычным образом.
Почувствовав, что пришел его последний день, он быстро выкопал яму, забрался в нее и приказал землекопу засыпать его землей.
Потрясенный человек убежал. Когда он вернулся обратно с людьми, то они обнаружили Мастера стоящим с большим достоинством в яме, мертвым.

----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Good (23.11.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.09.2009), Аня Приходящая (11.09.2009), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Чиффа (13.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Шестой чаньский патриарх Хуэй-нэн

----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Чиффа (13.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (15.09.2009), AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Чиффа (16.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (15.09.2009), AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Good (17.09.2009), Joy (30.11.2012), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Чиффа (16.09.2009)

----------


## Good

Нэцке.

1. Стоящий Дарума - Бодхидхарма
2. Дарума, чистящий зубы бамбуковой палочкой. Мастер Тёмин, XIX в.
3. Дарума с поджатыми ногами
4. Дарума с мухобойкой
5. Дарума с веером.

----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Чиффа (16.09.2009)

----------


## Good

Дарума.

----------

Joy (30.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Чиффа (16.09.2009), Юй Кан (16.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

О Хакуине...

----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Чиффа (16.09.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Красиво.

----------


## Good

Daruma

----------


## Good

Дарума

----------

Ersh (30.11.2012), Кумо (17.09.2009), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Юй Кан (21.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Joy (30.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012)

----------


## Good

Догэн-дзендзи
(1200 - 1253)

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.11.2012)

----------


## Катенька Окишева

какая прелесть  :Smilie: 
пыталась освоить по весне технику суми-ё на салфетках кофем  :Smilie: 
думаю, может купить кисточки  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> какая прелесть 
> пыталась освоить по весне технику суми-ё на салфетках кофем 
> думаю, может купить кисточки


Катенька, не спешите с суми-ё! Завтра здесь появится ещё и пара уникальных шедевров _шуфа_ в стиле "передача смысла"...  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion



----------

Good (23.11.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Паня (13.10.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (21.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Юй Кан (17.09.2009)

----------


## Aion



----------

Joy (30.11.2012), Паня (13.10.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (21.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Юй Кан (17.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Два каллиграфических шедевра неизвестного мастера в стиле "передача смысла".
Просьба ко всем: если знаете имя автора -- поделитесь? : )

Надпись по вертикали справа -- "Путь-Дао всегда един".

----------

Aion (18.09.2009), Joy (30.11.2012), Паня (13.10.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

По вертикали справа -- варианты написания знака лун/дракон, каллиграфически изображённого и в центре.
Надпись слева -- "Великий дракон выходит из моря".

----------

Joy (30.11.2012), Денис Евгеньев (30.11.2012), Кумо (18.09.2009), Паня (13.10.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Пара изображений Бодхидхармы/Дарумы работы Хокусая.

----------

Aion (21.11.2012), AndyZ (23.11.2012), Good (23.11.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Алевлад (02.12.2012), Паня (13.10.2013), Пема Ванчук (13.10.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (21.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2012)

----------


## Good

Банкэй Ётаку

----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Паня (13.10.2013), Юй Кан (30.11.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Хуэй-нэн собственной персоной

----------

AlekseyE (01.12.2012), AndyZ (01.12.2012), Good (04.12.2012), Pema Sonam (30.11.2012), Алевлад (02.12.2012), Паня (13.10.2013), Федор Ф (30.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2012), Юй Кан (30.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Пятый Чаньский Патриарх Хун-жэнь (600-674)



Основатель и глава северной школы Чань Шэнь-сю (605-706)

----------

